# Toro snowblower only work on choke



## Dakkor (Feb 13, 2019)

Hello group,

I know kind of nothing about gas motors, i'm mostly a electric guy. 3 years ago I bought a brand new Toro snowblower. It runned fine for the first winter. Then the next year, well I didn't really do proper maintenance and it didnt started (obviously). I was able to make it run again after emptying the gas tank and using sea foam, but I can only run it on choke. Whenever i switch to "run" it stops. If i switch it back to choke it will instantly restart without to have to pull the cord. This year I bought supreme gas and put sea foam and it started without any problem really but it will only still run on choke.

What can I do to fix this problem?

Thanks!


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Welcome to the forum! 

It sounds like your carburetor has gotten gummed up from gas degrading in it. This restricts the fuel flow, and so you need choke to add enough fuel to get it to run OK. 

I haven't had much luck with Seafoam. Some people have tried other fuel additives, like StarTron. But it still may not really help. 

There's lot of info out there on cleaning carburetors. The quick & dirty version (but less effective than a full cleaning) would be to remove the carb's bowl, and spray carb cleaner up the center post, and into any openings you can see. And see if that helps. 

Depending on the engine brand & model, if cleaning it wasn't something you wanted to try, you might be able to replace the carb for $15-20, via Amazon or eBay.


----------

